# struts2: Zeilenumbruch in textarea verwenden



## oetzi (12. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mehrere Textzeilen in einer textarea ausgeben und nach jeder Textzeile soll die Zeile umgebrochen werden.
Leider kriege ich das nicht hin.

So sieht der simple jsp Schnipsel aus:

```
<s:form action="textAreaTest">
         <s:textarea name="LogBox" readonly="false" cols="50" rows="10" />
         <s:submit value="go" />
</s:form>
```

Gebe ich von Hand einen mehrzeiligen Text (mit Return umgebrochen) in die Box ein und lass mir diesen Text in der gleichen Box wieder anzeigen, bleibt er brav umgebrochen. Es scheint also grundsätzlich zu gehen, nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich Javaseitig einen String preparieren muss, damit er dann in der textarea umgebrochen dargestellt wird. 

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Schönen Gruß,
oetzi

PS: gibt es eigentlich irgendein anderes sinnvolles Element, mit dem man mehrere Zeilen scrollbar darstellen kann? Ich trickse hier ja eigentlich mit der textArea rum indem ich readonly auf true setze.


----------



## gman (12. Okt 2010)

Hi,

du kannst ja hinter deine Textzeilen einfach ein "\n" einfügen, dann sollten die in der Textarea
umgebrochen werden. Alternativ gibt es noch ein "wrap"-Attribut, welches aber nicht standard ist.

Beim struts-jquery-Plugin gibt es auch ein Grid-Plugin. Ist eigentlich für Tabelleninhalte gedacht
aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## oetzi (14. Okt 2010)

Hallo gman,

danke für den Tipp mit dem \n, damit funktioniert es.
Das merkwürdige daran ist nur, dass ich das schon damit versucht hatte. Hab hier sogar noch die auskommentierte Zeile mit dem Teststring der ein \n enthält. 

Naja, hauptsache es läuft jetzt 

Übrigens: Das wrap Attribut ist nur für die Umbrüche am Ende der Box wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Nicht um "per Hand" Umbrüche zu erzwingen.

Gruß
oetzi


----------



## jogep (18. Okt 2010)

oetzi hat gesagt.:


> PS: gibt es eigentlich irgendein anderes sinnvolles Element, mit dem man mehrere Zeilen scrollbar darstellen kann? Ich trickse hier ja eigentlich mit der textArea rum indem ich readonly auf true setze.



dazu kannst du doch ein beliebiges div mit width bzw. height definition nutzen.


```
<div id="scrolltext" style="width:400px; height:300px; overflow:auto"> 
mein scroll text
</div>
```


----------

